# 'Sup with the bold line?



## SonicNintendo (Jun 21, 2010)

Just wanted to know why there's now a bold line breaking up the topic threads.  It's a little confusing to me, because there's like 4 threads and a bold black line and all the other threads.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 21, 2010)

Are there three in this particular one?  It's probably the separation between the important sticky topics and the other ones that are less important.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably talking about the line separating sticky threads from non-stickies. It's not new, but you might have been viewing forums with no stickies before.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 22, 2010)

Threads above the line stay at the top of the page for ever, because they're important.  Threads below the line drop down the page if nobody posts in them.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 22, 2010)

Funny, because now it's gone. Oh well, probably seeing things.


----------

